# Gold hiest. watch your gold people.



## pimpneightez (Nov 30, 2016)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime...-flakes-worth-dollar16m/ar-AAkW26v?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 30, 2016)

What are they calling gold flake? Where is it from? How was it insured? By the numbers they give, it would be pure. I can think of ways this could be a scam.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Dec 1, 2016)

A 5 gallon bucket only holds 1.6 mil eh?


----------



## kurtak (Dec 1, 2016)

goldsilverpro said:


> What are they calling gold flake? Where is it from? How was it insured? By the numbers they give, it would be pure. I can think of ways this could be a scam.



I agree - Loomis armored truck - BACK left WIDE open - guard standing at FRONT of truck (instead of OPEN back) AND the guy taking it turns & walks away in the direction of the FRONT (where the guard is) of truck 

Something NOT right about that picture

Kurt


----------



## kurtak (Dec 1, 2016)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> A 5 gallon bucket only holds 1.6 mil eh?



I don't think that is all that far off - flakes/foils are light weight for there bulk --- I mean really - think about it --- how big is a pile of foils compared to a pile of (the same weight) powders &/or a melted piece of the same weight

In fact I would have to say that the foils were "packed" in tight to get that much in that size bucket 

Kurt


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Dec 1, 2016)

Theyd *have* to be.

My math is most likely off, but
5 gallons = 18,927 cc
18,927. × 19.3 = 365,292 grams
365,292g × $38(rounding) = $13, 881, 105

So, if it were full, it would have 11,745.73 ozt

Man o man, thats a BEEFY bucket..

I think my math is off though?

But, anyways, yes it seems like a con..
I do like how they ended it though "the suspect is believed to be hiding out in florida now"
But..
1.6 mil/$38=42,105.26grammes
÷31.1 = 1,353.86ozt
Still alot of gold to have no security at all... That just let him waddle down the road with his metal bucket (guess thats how people hoard their gold now?) and arrouse no suspicions..

Edit for spelling


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Dec 1, 2016)

Also, I see they put it was an 86 pound bucket.
But, they don't mention if it is troy or Avoirdupois pounds. Which, the difference in pricing is pretty large itself.

86 × 373.24(g/troy lb) = 32,098.64 grammes
86 × 453.59(g/avoirdupois lb) = 39,008.74 grammes

32,098.64g × $38/gram = $1,219,748.32
(golds dropping below that..but, for continuity)
39,008.74g × $38/gram = $1,482,332.12

...not that any of this really matters, I am just bored and its too cold outside to do anything truly productive..

Cheers


----------



## goldscraphobby (Dec 1, 2016)

"Police say the thief lugged the gold flakes up the street, taking an hour to complete what would normally be considered a 10-minute walk"

Did he stop every 10 feet to take a break?


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 1, 2016)

It was gold shot in my opinion but journalists called it flakes for some reason. Also it happened quite some time ago so it looks like that guy got away with it and likely never to be found. It seems they released video only because they cant move forward with investigation. It seems that member of public repatriated some bailout funds in hard currency. :lol:


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 22, 2016)

It seems they now knows who did it.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/cops-id-man-stole-pot-154200676.html


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 22, 2016)

I was thinking about this story yesterday. When that guy grabbed that bucket I would just imagine that he thought he was making off with a few grand in quarters.

Can you imagine the look on his face and the paranoia that set in when got to where he was going and opened it to find a bunch of :G :G :G !?!

I bet he peed a little! :lol:


----------



## justinhcase (Dec 22, 2016)

It may not have looked valuable,but I am sure once the hype got started he was quite pleased.
So ,No one from L.A. want to post any pictures of a larger than normal lot that just cane through?
:lol:


----------



## anachronism (Dec 22, 2016)

Haha

Justin good post. That made me giggle! I saw the image of someone posting about their latest haul on here perfectly!


----------



## 4metals (Jan 20, 2017)

caught! 


https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/19/...robbery.html&eventName=Watching-article-click


----------



## justinhcase (Jan 20, 2017)

I am sorry.
Under normal circumstance I do not support thief's.
But in this instance, If you are carless enough to leave a clients $1.6M in gold unattended on the back step of your van.
Then fail to notice it has been lifted until after the chap has taken a very slow walk for over half a mile.
The little git deserved to get away with it just to teach the people involved a lesson.
The security company should have had to claim on it's insurance and hopefully ceased trading.
If one of the firm's I have worked for let that happen on it's watch it would have to close it's door's as the clients confidence in the service would be non-existent and would very lightly loos it's S.I.A. licencing.
In fact I have heard of similar sized thefts of cash going unpublicised through embarrassment where guards have failed to notice large holes in perimeter fencing all week end.


----------

